# Any rattie breeders in the Manchester area



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi


My husband and I are have decided to get a couple of pet rats. I have kept pet rodents for years but my husband is quite new to them and fell in love with a couple we handled in our local pet shop. Due to a bad experience I had many years ago I would rather get them from a reputable breeder that have well socialised their rats rather than the local petshop. I would prefer dumbos. 

Can any body recommend any local breeders please

Thanks

Shelley


----------



## Cillah (Jul 6, 2010)

Shiprat breeds rats and lives in Manchester. He has a litter at the moment of black and blue roans. I don't believe he is on this forum but he is on the Fancy Mouse forum and RFUK. Give me a second and I will see if I can find some contact details for you..

Email [email protected]
Web MadHouse Mousery ~ Home

Hope that helps


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Rescue?!  x


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Rat Rescue based in Wigan and Laura who runs it is a member on here

Spoiled Rats! - Home


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

And we do indeed have some lovely dumbo rescue youngsters/kittens at the moment


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

have you tried rescues contact the rspca or the adoption centre at [email protected] they may just have some lovely ratties that need a loving home if not they my know of somewere that has rescues please consider adoption there are lots of ratties out there that need a good home. Good luck on your search and will love pics once you get them


----------



## princesslea (Jul 6, 2010)

Aw thanks for all the suggestions and links. I did consider looking at rescue homes but because these would be my first rats I feel that it is important I get rats that I know have a good background healthwise and temperament.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

I got mine from a nice girl in Liverpool, sounds far, but it's only 45 minutes away.

I use all 4 of mine at schools, so that goes to show just how friendly there are. They crave attention and will lick your skin raw if you let them!


----------

